# Hello People



## Sir Vape (17/4/14)

Just wanna say hello


----------



## ShaneW (17/4/14)

Hello back at you 

Welcome to the best vaping forum... in the world  ...Please give us some info about yourself.

Are you a vaper and for how long.


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

Hi @The Inhaler  Welcome to the site, why don't you head on over to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/ and come tell us a bit more of yourself and your vaping journey?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Just wanna say hello



Hello


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Just wanna say hello



hi there


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Just wanna say hello



Hey there.....I am the local blunt instrument.............so I'll just spit it out.......your nick.......makes me wanna ask........you a weed wacker?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (17/4/14)

hello, welcome to the forum - this is an awesome place with awesome people with awesome stories, and awesome advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Hi @The Inhaler  Welcome to the site, why don't you head on over to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/ and come tell us a bit more of yourself and your vaping journey?


I shall just move this to that forum and @The Inhaler can add posts should he/she so wish. Most welcome @The Inhaler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Hello @The Inhaler


----------



## ET (17/4/14)

dude cmon, it's not like everybody in durban smokes weed. i personally know of 3 people that don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vaalboy (17/4/14)

At long last, another shark tankenite! Welcome bro!


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

***Popcorn***


----------



## PeterHarris (17/4/14)

denizenx said:


> dude cmon, it's not like everybody in durban smokes weed. i personally know of 3 people that don't



kak man, at least 1 of those 3 are lying... its definitely 2 that dont do it



i kid i kid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

denizenx said:


> dude cmon, it's not like everybody in durban smokes weed. i personally know of 3 people that don't



Naaa man I was not targeting Durbanites....and I have nothing against the sharks.............it's just a name like .....The Inhaler............sounds so.........pro weed.....and conjurs images of a massive bong!!! I think he should skip the "starter pack" vape gear and go straight "sub-ohm"!!!????????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Welcome @The Inhaler


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

is @The Inhaler gone AWOL or something?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Riaz said:


> is @The Inhaler gone AWOL or something?



Nah, he just wanted to say hello . Astounding the response one can get from a simple word like that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/4/14)

Ha ha sorry got busy. Good to be here. Been following the forum for awhile. Thanks to everyone for the reviews, tips and tricks. Stoked to be vaping again and yes I'm one of the three that refrain from the poison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Ha ha sorry got busy. Good to be here. Been following the forum for awhile. Thanks to everyone for the reviews, tips and tricks. Stoked to be vaping again and yes I'm one of the three that refrain from the poison



Lol! Way to shatter the enigma. Welcome


----------



## Sir Vape (17/4/14)




----------

